# Is there a pkg archive?



## Chris_H (May 24, 2016)

Greetings, all.
I'm working on an old i386, running 9-STABLE. Because of some of the hardware on it, I need to use an older version, than what's currently available for 9. Point being' I've got an old nVidia video card in it, and it requires the nvidia-driver-173. Sad part is, that version' been dropped. I attempted to build it from source, but no joy. So I was wondering; given that it's got pkg(8), is there any way I can get the _last_ available version of the _package_? Is there an "archive" of somewhat older packages on one of the build clusters?
And before you say it; yes, I _know_ that driver has vulnerabilities. But I'm the only one with access to it. So there's no reason I should be concerned. If I can't trust myself. Who _can_ I trust. 

--Thanks

--Chris


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 24, 2016)

I would think there's an archive. In case you don't find anything suitable I just found 8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso in my own archive.


----------



## Chris_H (May 24, 2016)

Thank you very much for the offer, OJ!
I did a little investigation, and as I feared, the ISO's don't have the nvidia-driver packages. 
On the upside; further investigation uncovered the FreeBSD ftp (package) archive:
http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org

So my situation seems a bit more promising. 

Thanks again, OJ.

--Chris


----------



## Chris_H (May 24, 2016)

OK. While a reasonably close version of the nvidia-driver was available. It is, unfortunately, a package created with the `pkg_tools` version of pkg(8). I don't suppose anyone knows how to _convert_ old `pkg_tools` packages to `pkgng`?
The closest information to my needs was: https://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng
But I couldn't find anything related to _conversion_ there, outside of converting (the system) to the new pkg(8). 

--Chris


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 24, 2016)

I think nvidia has those on their web site in the FreeBSD section.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2016)

Chris_H said:


> It is, unfortunately, a package created with the  pkg_tools version of pkg(8). I don't suppose anyone knows how to _convert_ old  pkg_tools packages to  pkgng?


I actually had to do this not too long ago for a custom package I created a few years back. Just install it with pkg_add(8), it should still work. Then run pkg2ng(8) to convert the old registration to the new format. If you want to get a "new" style package you can use pkg-create(8) to create it once it's installed.


----------



## Chris_H (May 24, 2016)

Thanks, SirDice! I'll give it a try.

Drinks all 'round! If it works. 

--Chris


----------

